# Legal in first French Trip?



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,

We are off to France on the 18th and we think we have eveything :? But.....what about these square red and white things that I see on the back of cycle racks/ Do we need one of them. We have the first aid kit, the breakdown kit, the high viz jackets with reflectors, but not these square things. We'er a bit worried about getting fined as soon as we get off the boat at Calais  so we would love some advice please.
Also, I am going to call silver screens this morning and try to ordr one of their solar screens. Do you think we will need it as we are going to visit Brittany and Normandy(I think) and we are also taking the dogs.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi

The red & white square board is only compulsory in Italy if you have bikes on the back but not a bad idea in Europe anyway. Somebody else will answer your query on solar screens.

Have a great trip.

Jan


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

I would suggest, if in doubt do it- the red and white thingy!.
Regarding Solar Screen, I always take mine, and don't bother with the Silver (Insulation) Screen. With a bit of luck Silver Screens will have a Solar Screen to fit your 'van and you should get it by return.Excellent service.Talk to them on the 'phone. They are good at keeping the 'van cool, prevent other from looking in ( except a night when you have light on -don't forget!!) and useful for people watching. Have a good trip, we are going over on the 1st. for 3 weeks,and heading for the D-day Beaches.
Hovis 
:hotsun: (hopefully)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Legal bits*

Hi

Look at the www.theaa.com or www.drive-alive.co.uk websites - there is a lot of info there about driving overseas.

Also.....

Take a couple of photocopies of....

Driving licence, passport, insurance, tax disc, pet insurance, pet passport, log book and so on. Take them with you, but keep each set of copies separate from the others.

Pre program your mobile with the breakdown service number - taking into account you will be overseas. Also, pre program your insurance number into the phone.

Chances are you will need none of the copies and so on, but on long stays I have found them useful.

R


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Insulation Screens? Yes!!*

Good morning, and that's official, allegedly. It's 20C/67F here.

A few days ago, Glengyle asked a similar question: try this link:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-45032-.html


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

We have been touring France for the last 3 weeks and we don't have one.
You do see a few French motorhomes with then but not compulsory.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Legal*

Hello there,

I would not worry too much about the square thingy. A lot of what you hear is scaremongering by retailers to sell you very expensive kit at the port, like beam benders for £9. How many foreign drivers do you see over here with beam benders?. Get some foil and tape, make your own and save the money.

You are not likely to get stopped as soon as you get off the ferry at Calais.

You are worrying too much.

Trev.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*silverscreeens*

Can someone give me the website for 'silverscreens'? are they the same as 'Taylormade' or not


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: silverscreeens*



ambegayo said:


> Can someone give me the website for 'silverscreens'? are they the same as 'Taylormade' or not


Basically yes, but Taylormade are a bit cheaper and some of us have issues with Silverscreens - allegedly! (please do a search).

Number one hit on Google was  >>this<<  !! and I'd suggest the external ones.

Cheers


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: silverscreeens*



Zebedee said:


> ambegayo said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone give me the website for 'silverscreens'? are they the same as 'Taylormade' or not
> ...


and some of us with taylormade

Complete waste of time

Trev.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Lbusdriver You only need square red and white things in Italy and Spain so unless you get lost you will be ok. Make sure you have spare bulbs for all your lights and its a job to get fuel on Sundays. Last time we were there some supermarkets were open but very few. You can always get bread But as you go on Sunday make sure you take food with you. If you can get some Silver Screens external are the best, as you are taking dogs I would, they not only keep the van warm they keep it cool if you know what I mean. I take it you sorted the pet passports ect. If you plan to use hook ups It will pay you to get a polarity tester and a French 2 pin plug adaptor and maybe make up a reverse polarity lead. Apart from that enjoy your trip you will love it and I bet you cant wait to go again! You plan like us: we are going to visit Brittany and Normandy(I think) : Have a great trip we are going on the 22nd we are going to Holland Denmark and Sweden (I think). Good Luck.Bob. 


:blob: :blob:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we didn't even think about the red and white squares before setting off a couple of months ago, we drove all through France/Spain/Portugal without one on and although we saw police cars etc we didn't get pulled over in any of these countries.


----------

